# Any frog breeders??



## Riggzy (Sep 23, 2011)

Im wanting to buy a frog. I have the licence, now just need setup. What will I need for the setup please. I want to get it set up right before I buy my frog
Thanks for any guidance


----------



## dihsmaj (Sep 23, 2011)

What frog?


----------



## Joshua-Tree (Sep 23, 2011)

im actually thinking of getting a couple frogs aswell and was wondering how you keep the enclosure clean ? my mate a few yrs ago had mag tree frogs and the enclosure kept getting so mouldy.. he didnt have uv-lights or nething and had a misting fountain, but from the videos of pro setups on the net they looked crystal clear..


----------



## Riggzy (Sep 23, 2011)

Im not sure yet maybe spotted marsh , really just looking for a pretty frog. Im not familiar with all the varieties. Open to suggestions


----------



## hnn17 (Sep 23, 2011)

Do you like the colour green ?

If yes then green tree frogs are good beginner frogs. Just check your licence for the list of frogs you are allow to keep and do a google image search.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 23, 2011)

Riggzy said:


> Im not sure yet maybe spotted marsh , really just looking for a pretty frog. Im not familiar with all the varieties. Open to suggestions


I wouldn't call marsh frogs "pretty".
"pretty hardy" would be more appropriate.
Depending where you are, you should not need a licence for them


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Sep 23, 2011)

Riggzy said:


> Im wanting to buy a frog. I have the licence, now just need setup. What will I need for the setup please. I want to get it set up right before I buy my frog
> Thanks for any guidance



Whats your location? 

Different frogs will have different requirements. Some can be handled, others will be just a frog to watch. I think you need to tell us more about what you want from a frog?

I keep Red Eyed Tree Frogs which arent really a frog that can be handled much but I find them a very rewarding frog to keep.


----------



## frogstar (Sep 27, 2011)

Green tree frogs are a great starter frog, aslong as you have the rite heating an lighting there pretty easy frogs to care for and there also fun to watch. I started with 2 of these guys i now have 9 GTFs 6 red eyes and 12 southern brown tree frogs and the list is still slowly getting bigger lol. Good luck with what ever frog you decide on getting


----------



## pmbmartin (Oct 11, 2011)

11/10/11 Can anyone tell me where I can buy a magnificent tree frog babies / or green tree frog babies ANY 4 SALE (NSW) all adds posted i found are old 

also looking for eastern baby bearded dragons anyone outthere )))))))))


----------



## frogboy77 (Oct 11, 2011)

this might help with the tank setup, it's my tank which currently homes 4 greens & 3 greens,
(mags need to be kept at a minimal of 28 degrees during the day as they come from the kimborleys WA )


Exo Terra Monsoon Mister Competition Large - YouTube

click on link above


----------



## cypptrkk90 (Oct 11, 2011)

frogboy77 said:


> this might help with the tank setup, it's my tank which currently homes 4 greens & 3 greens,
> (mags need to be kept at a minimal of 28 degrees during the day as they come from the kimborleys WA )
> 
> 
> ...





that is an awesome tank mate. i have a couple questions for you though, do you think it would work if i just had the water without the waterfall or filtration system? also what are you using to heat the enclosure?

thanks.


----------



## frogboy77 (Oct 11, 2011)

cypptrkk90 said:


> that is an awesome tank mate. i have a couple questions for you though, do you think it would work if i just had the water without the waterfall or filtration system? also what are you using to heat the enclosure?
> 
> thanks.



thanks, it would work but would not be as hygenic as their would be no filtration..... , heating wise i have: an exo terra heat wave, exo terra small heat mat, water heater, fogger ( adds humidity which they love ), 3 exo terra 5.0 rainforest glow bubs which let off a little heat, and to make them feel at home in the tropics a exo terra monsoon mister which sprays them once every day (thanks to Amazing Amazon ), hope that covers everything.........cheers 
Jake


----------



## Rickster (Jan 17, 2012)

Do you need a license for a southern brown tree frog??


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 17, 2012)

Rickster said:


> Do you need a license for a southern brown tree frog??


Where do you live mate?


----------



## Rickster (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm in Victoria sth east, a mate has a few for sale and was wondering what requirements ya need to keep them, I have basic license as I have snakes and lizards but he doesn't and bought them from a pet shop and was wondering if that was right


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah mate Brown Tree Frogs are off-licence here in Vic.


----------



## Rickster (Jan 17, 2012)

Sweet thanks so much, he has almost 500 tadpoles at the moment, what would be the basic price on them if you would know


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 17, 2012)

there's a breeder in dandenong that sells his small browns for $5, the larges for $10.


----------



## Rickster (Jan 17, 2012)

Sweet so bout 2.50 a tadpole isn't bad then lol cheers

Amazing amazon are charging 35 a frog lol


----------

